# ferret housing



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I know a few of you here keep ferrets, and hubby and I are tentatively thinking about adopting a pair in a few months (if we decide to, not definite yet as we have rat commitments to think of too)....

Just wondered, for those of you who've adapted sheds or made your own outdoor housing for them, could you share pics and explain how you did it, and if it's not too cheeky, the average cost?

I'm worried about housing animals outside, although I'm sure no-one would pinch ferrets, sheds are attractive to twits in Keighley. But then I worry about housing them indoors too, because of the rats and also smell of the ferrets....

Anyhoo - any advice appreciated (I've tried to join some ferret forums yesterday but so far none have been activated yet).

At the moment we're only considering it, got a lot on with the rats at the mo and exams at college, so not going to rush into anything - and may even decide against it for now - but it'd be nice to get a good idea of what they'd need in case we decide to go ahead.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Could you pm me the nickname and your email that you are using for ferrets forum and I will get it activated , sadly there seem to be a problem with it so the admin need a prod to do it manually


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I know Siobhan (Amicus rats) had a shed converted into a ferret run for hers. You could try PMing her about it.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have mine in a three tier hutch inside my shed at the moment but intend making the shed into a ferret court with outside run once I have it in the other garden.
As for no one stealing ferrets yes they do and if you live in a dodgy area I wouldn't advise having them outside.

What has made you decide to have ferrets?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

few of my set ups


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks - I applied as "bohemian".

Lovely pics, and some great ideas, thank you 

Hubby used to keep ferrets 20+ years ago, but his were working ferrets, and his care of them was very old school (they had an outdoor shed and run, but when we've talked about care etc, his "expert knowledge" is lacking, so I'm reteaching him lol). He's wanted more for a long time, but I've always declined because I'm a rat gal really. But Kathy adopted some boys recently, and they've started to win me round. However, we're not decided yet, as they're obviously a huge commitment, and their care needs are much more than that of a group of rats! I would much prefer an older pair, he'd prefer babies, so we'll be talking about this for a long time yet, no decisions for a while!

With regards indoor/outdoor, we've never had any problems with our piggies outside, but there is no "nice" part of Keighley. Our area is fairly quiet, but we have had kids jump our fence for their football, or even to get from one street to another without walking round to the snicket. Not been burgled or had anything stolen before even from outside. I just worry a lot!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> few of my set ups
> 
> image
> 
> ...


WOW....just WOW! That's like a ferret Hilton! So impressed with that:2thumb:

Mine's more like a Travelodge  My 2 boys have a 2 tier hutch in the back yard with one of those hutch hugger things to keep out the cold at night. They also have the doors open to run free around the yard as much as they like in the day. They're dying to get out in the morning, but after a couple of hours, they'll take themselves back to the hutch.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I used avairy panels and put in a solid wood bed for them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> WOW....just WOW! That's like a ferret Hilton! So impressed with that:2thumb:
> 
> Mine's more like a Travelodge  My 2 boys have a 2 tier hutch in the back yard with one of those hutch hugger things to keep out the cold at night. They also have the doors open to run free around the yard as much as they like in the day. They're dying to get out in the morning, but after a couple of hours, they'll take themselves back to the hutch.


That's what I thought and just like you mine are in the three tier hutch but will eventually have my 8x6 shed as a court with run attached. 

They do run round the garden and find their own 'toys' though so I suppose they enjoy themselves just as much...it's natural at least!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I had wondered if a double hutch would be any good if I planned to make the shed a work in progress, but judging by the pics that'd be too small even temporarily.

How many do you have Saxon? 

Would also appreciate pics of indoor set ups too, like I said, we're just fact finding at the moment, we're not decided yet.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

A good sized double hutch would be fine as long as they have playtime out of the hutch daily etc. 
It would work find as a temp measure until the shed is up and running.

You sure u dont want a group of 5 LOL


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Well I had wondered if a double hutch would be any good if I planned to make the shed a work in progress, but judging by the pics that'd be too small even temporarily.


Big enclosures like those are for more than a couple though. A double hutch is fine as they sleep for 18-20 hours per day...so long as they are allowed to exercise and explore for the rest, it's fine.

My back yard is ferret proofed so they can't escape, and my plan over summer when i get a bit of cash together is to turn it into a kind of theme park with climby things, slides and runny things.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm reading a lot (supposed to be revising but this is much more fun!), joining forums etc.

I'd ideally like an older adult pair, even elderly, but again, it's too early to think about yet, although I have a hutch I've only begun researching them over the last week or so, so lots more to learn first.

Plus him indoors would prefer youngsters, and we're still undecided on which sex to go for too, are they like rats eg. girls more active and bucks more lazy? Not that any ferret is particularly lazy, judging from playtimes with Kathy's boys!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I have 2 neutered males which is apparently the best to get as far as temperament is concerned.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

il have a go at taking some pics of my shed tomorrow, will remove the fuzz-butts before hand though or they'l ruin it by trashing the place before i can get a decent pic :lol2:

they have a 7x5 shed with a 2 storey 'ferret tower' my dad built them, with there tubes and the jumbo sleeping area, it adds a lot of zooming space for them. they have a 'sun spot' aswell, a ledge under there window that they all pile on when they see people coming.

the above will make more sense if i can get a pic :blush:


----------

